# Muay thai newbie



## docholiday (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all
Just finished my first Muay Thai class and have a question. I broke my ankle about 7 years ago and had it pinne year after that and now have a plate and 4 screws in there. Will this affect my ability to train/compete in Muay Thai? Are there special ankle guards that I coul buy to prevent damage? Also, what should a 90 min class consist of normally? The guy who is training us is an established fighter an has qualifications to coach but I found my first session a little underwhelming if I'm honest. Maybe I'm just being critical. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Tai-chi-kit-cat (Apr 30, 2012)

I have ankle problems too, so i just wear one of those tight cloth  guards around it. It really helps! My ankles have always been pretty  weak, but ive been doing duck walks to help strengthen my whole entire  leg, that and jump rope. I use a weighted rope and man after 10 minutes  of that my whole body is aching. Most classes are different from the  next..maybe you should tell your teacher that you need a little more. What all did you do in your session??


----------

